# demande de faire une journée



## Couleurcafe (29 Octobre 2022)

bonjour à toutes et tous.
Questionnement:   Un PE me demande garder sa fille un mercredi de 8h à 17h30 alors que je ne l'ai jamais ce jour, par contre elle ne me l'a met pas le lundi alors que je l'ai normalement. 
C'est un 40H SEMAINE 4 JOURS / SEMAINE
Si j'accepte de faire ce mercredi on est bien d'accord qu'il ne remplace en aucun cas le lundi et qu'il sera payé en heures sup majorées?
MERCI POUR VOS REPONSES ET BON WEEK END


----------



## LadyA. (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Oui, tout à fait


----------



## stephy2 (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
TOUT A FAIT D'ACCORD. On ne remplace pas les jours!
Par contre dîtes le lui pour ne pas qu'elle soit surprise!!


----------



## assmatzam (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Ca te fera 9,5 heures de travaillé en plus 
Il y aura donc 5 heures complémentaires et 4,5 heures supplémentaires majorées 

N'oublie pas de calculer sur le brut et x par 0,8943 pour passer du brut au net


----------



## booboo (29 Octobre 2022)

Un jour ne remplace pas un autre.... 
Arrivée plus tard le matin, ne veux pas dire je peux arriver plus tard le soir .... 

Ca serait tellement bien qu'ils lisent la CCn ....


----------



## Couleurcafe (29 Octobre 2022)

Merci les filles pour vos retours rapides et professionnels, je ne manquerais pas de lui  faire part de ces points importants  pour bien qu'elle comprenne qu'on ne remplace pas un jour par un autre.


----------



## Mimipoupina (29 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement il faut bien lui redire car j'ai une nouvelle PE qui a pourtant lu et signé le contrat avec moi où il est écrit noir sur blanc, un jour ne remplace pas un autre ... une arrivée tardive le matin ne permet pas un retard le soir ... ect 
L'autre jour elle me demande si c'est possible qu'exceptionnellement son fils vienne un vendredi (non prévu au contrat donc) je lui dit ok mais je lui redis bien que ça sera des heures complémentaires payés en plus même s'il ne vient pas le lundi à la place et là étonnemment de sa part "ah bon ???!!!"😳 ...


----------



## liline17 (30 Octobre 2022)

Sur le principe général,  un jour ne remplace pas un autre.
J'ai accepté un échange de jour avec un PE très correct,  une fois, en lui précisant que ce n'était pas ce qui est prévu par la CCN.
Il s'agissait de PE qui lors de l'entretien d'embauche, m'avait dit qu'elle cherchait 4j par semaine pendant 6 mois, puis 5j par semaine, elle a tenu parole.
Dès que l'enfant est un peu malade, elle la garde et même quand un des ses parents à une maladie contagieuse, ils la garde pour ne contaminer personne chez moi. De plus elle est souvent absente et ne présentent jamais De certificat médical. Bref, des PE comme on en rêve,  alors pour une fois qu'ils demandaient un truc, pas contraignant,  c'était oui.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, les heures ne seront majorées à la seule condition que tu aies signé la clause supérieure à la ccn concernant l'inclusion de la majoration des hs dans ta mensu. 
Si ce n'est pas le cas, comme mardi est férié...


----------



## Griselda (30 Octobre 2022)

C'est bien une journée en plus qui ne compense pas l'absence de l'enfant. Avant d'accepter il sera surtout important de rappeler cette règle aux PE pour éviter un litige après coup.


----------

